# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Laundry Tap Replacement

## zeroseven

Hi 
I'm wanting to replace my taps in the laundry, after doing a nice bit of painting over the festive season.  So off I head to Bunnings, pick up some taps.  Come home.  Remove the old tap.  Get the new tap out of the box... 
And there the problems begin  :Rolleyes:  
The spindle??, think that's the correct name, needs undoing which is in the wall.  So I can stick the new tap in there and tighten it up.  But the nut for it is recessed so far into the wall I can't use an adjustable spanner to undo it. 
How do I get that undone then?!?  Box spanner or something, is that what it's called?  Get these in Bunnings can I? 
Why the heck is it like that in the first place, what if I need to replace the tap washer without asking NASA in to do the work?  
Cheers

----------


## wonderplumb

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Tube spanner. They sell them at bunnies with all the other rubbish in the plumbing section.

----------


## zeroseven

Thanking you.   
Would you happen to know what size I'll be needing?  As it'll be a bit difficult to take the nut up there  :Tongue:

----------


## lukey60

Buy yourself a double ended tube spanner , one will fit you tap,   Goodluck

----------


## sapphire16

> Hi 
> I'm wanting to replace my taps in the laundry, after doing a nice bit of painting over the festive season. So off I head to Bunnings, pick up some taps. Come home. Remove the old tap. Get the new tap out of the box... 
> And there the problems begin  
> The spindle??, think that's the correct name, needs undoing which is in the wall. So I can stick the new tap in there and tighten it up. But the nut for it is recessed so far into the wall I can't use an adjustable spanner to undo it. 
> How do I get that undone then?!? Box spanner or something, is that what it's called? Get these in Bunnings can I? 
> Why the heck is it like that in the first place, what if I need to replace the tap washer without asking NASA in to do the work?  
> Cheers

  Hi, 
I have this same problem but not sure which tool I need. The hot tap has a hexagon shape at end of spindle but cold tap has a square end.......they are old taps. 
I must have the correct tool here somewhere in the shed as Dad used to change the washers for me but I dont know what tool to look for that will undo both. I have changed washers in other taps in the house but they aren't recessed like these. 
Hope somebody can help. Thank-you. :Biggrin:

----------


## wonderplumb

The experts at bunnies will sell you a "set" of tube spanners that will have all the required sizes.

----------


## sapphire16

Thank-you wonderplumb.

----------


## wonderplumb

I was there today getting a few bits and pieces and seen a set for $8.

----------

